# I'm leaving work early so I can go work legs



## I Are Baboon (Jan 27, 2004)

Sweeeet.   

Actually, there is a major snowstorm coming our way and I have a 40 mile commute, so my boss told me I could leave early.  3:00 PM at the gym will be DEAD.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

you are very lucky..

Snow is picking up AGAIN here too!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Sweeeet.
> 
> Actually, there is a major snowstorm coming our way and I have a 40 mile commute, so my boss told me I could leave early.  3:00 PM at the gym will be DEAD.


I don't miss the snow or the freezing cold temps.


----------



## Var (Jan 27, 2004)

My company keeps us here as long has humanly possible.  They usually wait until the commute is deadly before cutting us loose.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: I'm leaving work early so I can go work legs*



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I don't miss the snow or the freezing cold temps.


do u still work for avant or do u have another job?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> My company keeps us here as long has humanly possible.  They usually wait until the commute is deadly before cutting us loose.



Bummer.  My commute takes about 40 minutes, but can take two hours in a heavy storm.  Fortunately, my boss really does not care when I come and go, as long as the work gets done.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: I'm leaving work early so I can go work legs*



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I don't miss the snow or the freezing cold temps.



But alpine SKIING is an awesome workout!  You burn 
_thousands_ of calories in a day of skiing.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> My company keeps us here as long has humanly possible.  They usually wait until the commute is deadly before cutting us loose.




Same here


----------



## Larva (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> My company keeps us here as long has humanly possible.  They usually wait until the commute is deadly before cutting us loose.



same here

i wish i can go early to do legs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Bummer.  My commute takes about 40 minutes, but can take two hours in a heavy storm.  Fortunately, my boss really does not care when I come and go, as long as the work gets done.




my old boss use to be that way.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> my old boss use to be that way.



Rigid bosses piss me off.  My boss even lets me leave work a couple hours early 2/3 times a week during the summer so I can go mountain biking after work.

We have a whole "work/life" department at our company that promotes employees to have interests outside the office.  They are sensitive to my workouts and active lifestyle and I appreciate that.


----------



## Var (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Rigid bosses piss me off.  My boss even lets me leave work a couple hours early 2/3 times a week during the summer so I can go mountain biking after work.
> 
> We have a whole "work/life" department at our company that promotes employees to have interests outside the office.  They are sensitive to my workouts and active lifestyle and I appreciate that.



Are they hiring???


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Rigid bosses piss me off.  My boss even lets me leave work a couple hours early 2/3 times a week during the summer so I can go mountain biking after work.
> 
> We have a whole "work/life" department at our company that promotes employees to have interests outside the office.  They are sensitive to my workouts and active lifestyle and I appreciate that.




I envy you.  And I miss my old boss.  Many say he was extremely nice because he like me.......I didn't see that in him......  He was good to me...................his point of view was:  If I'm getting my work done and receiving no complaints, why stick around..........


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Are they hiring???



Well, I work for a hospital and we need nurses.  Are you a nurse?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: I'm leaving work early so I can go work legs*



> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> do u still work for avant or do u have another job?


I don't work for Avant.  I moderate on their women's forum.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: I'm leaving work early so I can go work legs*



> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> But alpine SKIING is an awesome workout!  You burn
> _thousands_ of calories in a day of skiing.


If I want to ski, I can go 2 hours north and go skiing 

BTW - Did I mention its mid 60's here today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

Ewww....I use to be a phlebotomist...........had to quit......weak stomach


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: I'm leaving work early so I can go work legs*



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> BTW - Did I mention its mid 60's here today?


----------



## Var (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Well, I work for a hospital and we need nurses.  Are you a nurse?



No...I dont think there'd be a place for me there.    I work with computers unfortunately.


----------



## Var (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: I'm leaving work early so I can go work legs*



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> If I want to ski, I can go 2 hours north and go skiing
> 
> BTW - Did I mention its mid 60's here today?



I'll hopefully be moving out to AZ or NM with my girlfriend in December.  How are the people out there, Jodi?  Are the summers miserable or is the "dry heat" thing true?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I'm leaving work early so I can go work legs*



> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I'll hopefully be moving out to AZ or NM with my girlfriend in December.  How are the people out there, Jodi?  Are the summers miserable or is the "dry heat" thing true?


I haven't spent my first full summer here yet but I often visited in mid July.  117 degrees and I would barely sweat.  Yes the dry heat thing is very true 

People are great out here.  You have your assholes anywhere you go but for the most part, everyone has been really nice.  Especially our neighbors.


----------



## Var (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I'm leaving work early so I can go work legs*



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I haven't spent my first full summer here yet but I often visited in mid July.  117 degrees and I would barely sweat.  Yes the dry heat thing is very true
> 
> People are great out here.  You have your assholes anywhere you go but for the most part, everyone has been really nice.  Especially our neighbors.



117??!!??   Thats insane!  Well, I guess anything is better than this New England weather.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

I just wish I could do legs right now.


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Jan 27, 2004)

Snow? What's that? I heard we get it in the mountains sometimes. The only time I've seen white stuff fall from the sky was when half the county was on fire!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 27, 2004)

Well that was a good workout.


----------



## Var (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Well that was a good workout.



Damn u!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I'm leaving work early so I can go work legs*



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I haven't spent my first full summer here yet but I often visited in mid July.  117 degrees and I would barely sweat.  Yes the dry heat thing is very true
> 
> People are great out here.  You have your assholes anywhere you go but for the most part, everyone has been really nice.  Especially our neighbors.



I am envious.  You could mountain bike year round, and I hear the riding out there is fantastic.  It's an 8 month sport in New England, if I'm lucky.


----------



## Var (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I'm leaving work early so I can go work legs*



> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I am envious.  You could mountain bike year round, and I hear the riding out there is fantastic.  It's an 8 month sport in New England, if I'm lucky.



A buddy of mine lived in Sedona for 5-6 months and did nothing but MTB.  He said the terrain and scenery is the best he's ever seen.  Some pretty sick single track from what he says.  I should have gone with him!!!


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 27, 2004)

I just found out what makes for a really good cardio workout.  

Shovelling snow!   

Just spent 45 minutes clearing my driveway and sidewalk.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I'm leaving work early so I can go work legs*



> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> A buddy of mine lived in Sedona for 5-6 months and did nothing but MTB.  He said the terrain and scenery is the best he's ever seen.  Some pretty sick single track from what he says.  I should have gone with him!!!


lucky guy! I spent a weekend in Sedona. As soon as drove intothte canyon, I rember telling myself, I could die here...it was amazingly beautiful! You've got to check it out!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I'm leaving work early so I can go work legs*



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I haven't spent my first full summer here yet but I often visited in mid July.  117 degrees and I would barely sweat.  Yes the dry heat thing is very true
> 
> People are great out here.  You have your assholes anywhere you go but for the most part, everyone has been really nice.  Especially our neighbors.


dang, jodi!
When did you move out west? I must have missed that somewhere.
117??? fuq that! I got deployed over to the desert (saudi and other countries) three different occasions. Was hotter there + 100% humidity..but still..hot is H O T ! I like it in the mid 80's...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Sweeeet.
> 
> Actually, there is a major snowstorm coming our way and I have a 40 mile commute, so my boss told me I could leave early.  3:00 PM at the gym will be DEAD.


I actually called in that I would be late so I could do legs....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: I'm leaving work early so I can go work legs*



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I actually called in that I would be late so I could do legs....



  Nice to have some flexibility with your schedule, eh?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

well, there are two of us on shift to do more or less the same job. (double coverage for safety)
So, I decided to take a couple extra hours to make sure I got them done...as I am one of the masses that find it easy to skip legs. I had to get tehm done, or I wouldn't have gotten them done this week.


----------



## Var (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I'm leaving work early so I can go work legs*



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> lucky guy! I spent a weekend in Sedona. As soon as drove intothte canyon, I rember telling myself, I could die here...it was amazingly beautiful! You've got to check it out!



Definitely looking forward to it!  I've lived in the Northeast my whole life...took a trip out west a couple years ago, and was blown away.  Scenery is crazy out there.  Cant wait to see the SW.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

guranteed you will love it!
Take a pair of denim shorts. There is a creek there, they call the place, 'slick rock' It is like a mellow natural water slide. Ni e way to fend of the heat.
It was rainy, damp the weekend I was there, so didn't make it..but drove past


----------

